# Lone 8 Week old Betta fry FLARING :)



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

If anyone has been watching my Spawn logs, one of my spawns ended up with only 1 fry  out of about 250 that hatched, partly a food problem, and water problem. BUT I have a crappy photo of the lone survivor now 8 weeks old and thriving he was flaring at a mirror. He looks soo much like his daddy  Will his Anal always be long if its long at 8 weeks old? or would his fins possibly even out? Picture of him flaring.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

CUTE! Most animals grow certain parts of their bodies faster than other. Like kittens and puppies get really big feet but they grow into them, and humans get kinda chubby right before puberty and as babies, even if they're not unhealthy. I'm pretty sure it's the same with bettas.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

The fin usually grow at the same rate


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> The fin usually grow at the same rate


Then I guess the fins usually grow at the same rate. 

I'm no expert.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here he is not flaring, I moved him into a divider with my large red spawn so he could actually socialize, he hasnt seen a betta since he was 1 week old

how is his form? will he be a super delta or halfmoon?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Hard to predict at that age, if it's going to have a full 180 or not
As the fish get older n the fin continue to n the ray continue to branch out
It will push the spread to a higher degree
So just wait 
You'll find out soon


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwww so cute


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely!!! And hey, I have one lone fry too. He/she started getting red butterfly pattern...


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

My babies just turned 8 weeks yesterday, I have one who has been jarred since 6 weeks and he started to make a bubblenest and everything :shock:

I now have about 4 boys who are jarred who regularly make bubblenests in their jars everyday.

I have a few (Including girls) that are now halfmoons at eight weeks and a few that are almost there. Right now they are developing their branching so its hard to say what their final spread will be. So I cannot tell you whether or not he will become a halfmoon. Just let him flare regularly! It helps ;-)

-Sincerely


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: My 2 month old made a lovely bubble nest (picture shown) it's amazing!!!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Mine was building nests until I put him in with these guys in a divider thing


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

*Halfmoon!!*

UPDATE PICS!! I am absolutely stunned! This ONE LONE fry that started out in a red solo cup all by himself, with very little chance of surviving, and becoming remotely as beautiful as his father, has turned into a HALFMOON!!! strait edges - 180 spread, and well balanced, the anal is a little long, but over all he is quite a looker! HOW DID THIS HAPPEN!?!? out of 200 fry that died, the lone survivor ended up being wonderful, I was expecting a cute fish, a delta or super delta, i didnt have hopes for him to be this pretty, but look at him!!!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Yay! Pretty boy!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

pretty!!


----------

